# Have you guys listened to this lady?



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

I nearly pee'd my pants..


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Saw that on another site. Can't believe there are really people in this world that stupid, but apparently there are!


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it was a hoax. You just can't be that naive.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

She's just a damn good troll... She was almost convincing, but she dodged the reply and tried to carry on her monologue. Dead giveaway....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

solid7 said:


> She's just a damn good troll... She was almost convincing, but she dodged the reply and tried to carry on her monologue. Dead giveaway....


You're full of chit. You obviously haven't met my lady friend's sister. She carries on with her own monologue daily.....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NTKG said:


> You're full of chit. You obviously haven't met my lady friend's sister. She carries on with her own monologue daily.....


Is she hot?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Is she hot?


Yeah blonds tend to go on and on and on about absolutley nothing. Especially hot ones


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Yeah blonds tend to go on and on and on about absolutley nothing. Especially hot ones


Some of them even try to talk with their mouth full. An extremely disgusting habit...


----------

